
As Covid-19 Cases Surge Daily Deaths and the Case Fatality Rate Continue to Fall - mrfusion
https://reason.com/2020/07/06/as-covid-19-cases-surge-daily-deaths-and-the-case-fatality-rate-continue-to-fall/
======
knudsen80
This is great. People need to be careful about inferring certain details from
headline numbers. I think hospitals are also incentivized to test and label
patient Covid if they can, since they'll be reimbursed more. In any case, it
seems like the reason fatality rate is decreasing is that at-risk people (i.e.
old, obese, respiratory issues, etc) are taking more precautions and being
smart. The young continue to be stupid.

~~~
rogerkirkness
Under 30, driving on the highway is more likely to result in mortality than
covid is. Risk adjusted, cocooning strategy is actually safer than quarantine,
because quarantine forces multi-generational households. E.g. Opening
universities leads to safer outcomes on balance than closing them.

